# 1Password not working on Firefox 55.0.2



## fantc (Aug 18, 2017)

I am currently running Firefox 55.0.2 on an iMac with El Capitan operating system. 
I find that 1Password no longer works. 
I have had multi discussions with agile Bits who put out 1Password, but they cannot figure out the problem. 
I think it may have something to do with Firefox banning Java, but this is only a guess. 
Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Try Firefox without Addons (Safe Mode) to see what is blocking it, https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/troubleshoot-firefox-issues-using-safe-mode


----------



## fantc (Aug 18, 2017)

Thanks for the suggestion. 
I will try it.


----------



## fantc (Aug 18, 2017)

We don't have a safe mode on firefox on the Mac, so I disabled all the add ons and restarted Firefox.
Unfortunately, 1Password still did not work!


----------

